# FreeBSD 10 vhd Passwords



## Werewolf6851 (Apr 6, 2015)

Downloaded the FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64.vhd, added it to my Virtualbox.  But couldn't find a listing of user/root pass words.  Looked thru release notes, readme files etc. 

Downloaded it from here.
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/r...md64/Latest/FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64.vhd.xz

Wolf


----------



## protocelt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi, I believe only the root user exists and the password is blank(meaning no password).


----------

